# Mill Pics.



## Jwoods (Apr 3, 2006)

I see we now have a new forum. Took some pictures over the weekend, and figured I would share them.

Cottonwood logs-to-lumber.

Cheers.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice logs. I would just have to mill those logs right where they lay, being only a 1-man operation myself. That's the beauty of a chainsaw mill, IMHO.

As an aside.....chainsaw vs. portable mill....are portable mills nice? Sure they are, if you can transport the mill to the site or transport the logs to the portable mill. And then you need equipment to load/unload/position the logs.... expensive equipment to go along with the expensive portable sawmill. That's a lot of $$$ to mill some lumber, IMHO. How much lumber would one have to mill to pay for all that equipment? A boatload is my guess.

With a chainsaw mill a person can get a nice setup for under $1K....particularly if they find a nice used saw. Mine was <$400 for a saw, $50 for a 24" bar, $150 for a small Alaskan log mill, $45 ripping chain, $80 kevlar chaps, $10 a few pairs of gloves, $50 assorted supplies (2-cycle oil, chain oil, gas, gas can, files for chain sharpening, ear muffs, old hardhat, dustmask, etc.) What's that ...$785 or so to be all ready to go? It doesn't even take a pickup truckload full of lumber to pay for that.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 3, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Nice logs. I would just have to mill those logs right where they lay, being only a 1-man operation myself. That's the beauty of a chainsaw mill, IMHO.
> 
> As an aside.....chainsaw vs. portable mill....are portable mills nice? Sure they are, if you can transport the mill to the site or transport the logs to the portable mill. And then you need equipment to load/unload/position the logs.... expensive equipment to go along with the expensive portable sawmill. That's a lot of $$$ to mill some lumber, IMHO. How much lumber would one have to mill to pay for all that equipment? A boatload is my guess.
> 
> With a chainsaw mill a person can get a nice setup for under $1K....particularly if they find a nice used saw. Mine was <$400 for a saw, $50 for a 24" bar, $150 for a small Alaskan log mill, $45 ripping chain, $80 kevlar chaps, $10 a few pairs of gloves, $50 assorted supplies (2-cycle oil, chain oil, gas, gas can, files for chain sharpening, ear muffs, old hardhat, dustmask, etc.) What's that ...$785 or so to be all ready to go? It doesn't even take a pickup truckload full of lumber to pay for that.



CIS,
Are you a chainsaw mill salesman? Sure you mill those logs with an Alaskan, but you'd spend about 4 times as long doing it! If you've got the coin for a better mill go for it. 

Jwoods,
Nice pics, keep them coming!


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 3, 2006)

> CIS,
> Are you a chainsaw mill salesman? Sure you mill those logs with an Alaskan, but you'd spend about 4 times as long doing it! If you've got the coin for a better mill go for it.



Uh, no I'm not a chainsaw mill (or any other type) of 'salesman'. Of course if you've "got the coin" then go for it.....$10k for the mill and $10k minimum for a tractor to move logs around, $20k for a trailer for the tractor and flatbed truck (both in 'used' condition), to transport the logs.
You're talking around $40k-$50k minimum for a portable mill setup. You can buy a lot of lumber for that kind of money.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 3, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> Uh, no I'm not a chainsaw mill (or any other type) of 'salesman'. Of course if you've "got the coin" then go for it.....$10k for the mill and $10k minimum for a tractor to move logs around, $20k for a trailer for the tractor and flatbed truck (both in 'used' condition), to transport the logs.
> You're talking around $40k-$50k minimum for a portable mill setup. You can buy a lot of lumber for that kind of money.



Then you'd be all set up for a small time lumber bidness.


----------



## Jwoods (Apr 3, 2006)

Coveredinsap (the name is now applicable)

My mill is a standard model TA schmid you can check the pricing on their website. Now everyone's situation is a little different, and here's my story.

I bought the mill 4 years ago to mill lumber from my own farm. I wanted to build a house, and use the lumber for the cabinets and trim. these three pics. (somehow my milling partner keeps showing up in the photos) show my results. I finished the house in 2.5 years, and moved in in November 05.


----------



## Jwoods (Apr 3, 2006)

The trim is Ash, and the cabinets are White oak. During the project I became good friends with the owner of a local lumber yard. One of his business niche's is to stain and finish trim. I did all of my own, and just used him for advice. He claims that my cabinetry and trim package would be around $20K, if purchased and installed. 

We already had the tractors for farming, and I had to purchase some other peripheral equipment for finishing the lumber, and I paid someone to kiln-dry the lumber (4,000 bd. ft. total).

I figure at the moment, I broke even from my investment.

The cottonwood is for a couple of barns that I desperately need. I'm basically homesteading (in N.W. Ohio) an old abandoned farm. The mill has paid for itself, and isn't even broken in. 

Next, to answer your original question.


----------



## Jwoods (Apr 3, 2006)

The chainsaw mill definitely has its place. How long does it take for you to mill a pick-up load of lumber? Can you mill 5 days a week in all types of weather? Raining, or snow? How fast can you mill 4/4 hardwood? By myself, on a good day with my mill, I can hit 500-600 bd. feet. 

OBTW, my mill is not on wheels. If someone wants it bad enough, they bring the logs to me. I've never seen a good sawmill that's desperate to get logs. They just keep showing up. 

I looked into the chainsaw mills, but for my location, and wants and needs, picked a bandsaw mill.

How about some of your pics.?

Joe


----------



## Jwoods (Apr 3, 2006)

And now I'm set up for bidness


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 3, 2006)

Jwoods said:


> And now I'm set up for bidness



Exactly. I figured someone that was inclined to do some milling might already have a truck, tractor, and trailer. And now you can make some profit. Sweet deal if you ask me. I had an Alaskan and got rid of it some time ago. I figured if I was going to mill in the future I would get a used mill, or find someone like you with a mill and pay them to mill the wood.


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 3, 2006)

> Then you'd be all set up for a small time lumber bidness.



LOL! Yes indeed you would be.

Good job on the cabinets.

The fact is I'm sitting here on the computer because it's pouring outside...and it's been raining here for almost every day the past month. So the answer is, no, I haven't been chainsaw milling in the rain. But I don't imagine I'd be running any other kind of mill outdoors in the rain either.

I will be getting a tractor in the next year or so, so at that time I'll be considering whether I want to mill the barn lumber with a chainsaw mill or invest in something easier on the back. I guess it largely depends on the final design of the barn. ....post and beam=chainsaw mill, common framed=portable mill. For now the small chainsaw mill is doing the job for some fence lumber, and it's actually quite satisfying. This is sort of a test run for the upcoming barn project


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 3, 2006)

As for rate of milling...somewhere in the area of 100 bd ft of cedar in about 2 hours or so.
But that includes the time to move the logs around and set everything up to make the first straight cut, stack the pieces and make adjustments to the log to ensure that the chainsaw bar is clear to make the next cut, etc. The time spent actually cutting is just a fraction of the overall time necessary...less than half, actually.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 3, 2006)

Chainsaw mills are great for the hobbyist, milling large and odd sized beams or for someone who doesn't particularly value their time much.

Milling hardwood lumber with a bandmill is 10 times faster than a chainsaw mill and the quality is better.

I kept my alaskan even after buying a woodmizer. I figured there would be a situation where it would come in handy. I've yet to come across a situation in my circumstances where I would use it instead.

IMHO, odd coming from coveredinsap, as I've yet to find any of your opnions humble.


----------



## Jwoods (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!

Ok, here's a couple of other projects. I'm planning on building a pole barn, of which I need 6*6's, as well as 2*12's, etc.

I also made a board fence out of some locust. 100 4*4 poles, 300+ 1 by 6 by 7' boards. 

You're correct, depending on the perspective market, that's the type of mill to shoot for.

Barn lumber sure is a lot easier!

OBTW: I'm sitting behind this computer because I have a full-time job. (I stated I'm set-up for bidness, not in it......... yet).


----------



## Newfie (Apr 3, 2006)

Beautiful cabinetry, is that a stained concrete floor in the kitchen?


----------



## Jwoods (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks Newfie.

My tooling, majority of equipment, and wood -my Dad's labor.

The flooring is Wilsonart -floating floor (Kota Slate). 
I think it's a new floor this weekend. 

Here's a direct down shot.


----------



## WRW (Apr 4, 2006)

coveredinsap said:


> I guess it largely depends on the final design of the barn. ....post and beam=chainsaw mill, common framed=portable mill. QUOTE]
> 
> Do them post and beam barns need siding? Underlayment for roof?
> 
> How big a barn are you thinking of? Stalls? Tack room? You gotta have somewhere to store your blinders.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 4, 2006)

Jwoods said:


> Thanks Newfie.
> 
> My tooling, majority of equipment, and wood -my Dad's labor.
> 
> ...



It's a cool look. From an angle in the cabinet shot it looked like a process where they stain the wet concrete w/ pigments and float them into the surface cream. 

I'm getting tired of my pergo(wears like iron, just had it for 10 years). Gonna try wide pine floors, tongue and groove. I've got yhe wood,the mill and the woodshop and the wife's approval. Now the time would be nice. Maybe I should stop spending so much time here.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 4, 2006)

Norwood industries sells band mills starting out for less than $3,000.00 and they are a very good mill. Band mills don't waste near as much lumber as a chainsaw so every 5th board is FREE... With a chainsaw mill that 5th board would have been sawdust!!

Then there's all that gas and oil a chainsaw uses compared to the 4 stroke motor on a bandmill. In fact i'll bet you the Honda 4 stroke on a sawmill will more than outlast 2 big chainsaw power heads!!!

With a bandmill you CAN mill for others and pay for your mill, try that with a chainsaw...

Chainsaw mills are slow, noisy and expensive to run, been there done that and moved on!!

Rob


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 4, 2006)

> Norwood industries sells band mills starting out for less than $3,000.00 and they are a very good mill. Band mills don't waste near as much lumber as a chainsaw so every 5th board is FREE... With a chainsaw mill that 5th board would have been sawdust!!
> 
> Then there's all that gas and oil a chainsaw uses compared to the 4 stroke motor on a bandmill. In fact i'll bet you the Honda 4 stroke on a sawmill will more than outlast 2 big chainsaw power heads!!!
> 
> ...



Uh, where exactly do you see one there for under $3k? Using the 'Virtual Sawmill' builder for the Lumbermate 2000, the cheapest one available is $4690 with a Honda 13 HP engine. 15 HP Kohler engine is $4990. 20 HP V-twin Honda or 23 HP Brigs and Stratton V-twin are $5690. No trailer or accessories included.

http://www.norwoodindustries.com/virtuallumbermate.htm



> Do them post and beam barns need siding? Underlayment for roof?
> 
> How big a barn are you thinking of? Stalls? Tack room? You gotta have somewhere to store your blinders.



Yes, some type of siding is necessary, as is roof sheathing. Not sure of the exact size yet, maybe 1500 sq ft or so...big enough for a few horses and maybe a few other animals.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 4, 2006)

The Lumberlite 24 starts out at $2,795.00 USD.

I know several guys that have bought this mill, and they are happy with them. It's a good quality personal/homeowner mill that saws well.

http://www.norwoodindustries.com/lumberlite.htm#overview

Rob


----------



## coveredinsap (Apr 4, 2006)

> The Lumberlite 24 starts out at $2,795.00 USD.



Boy, they sure keep that one hidden for some reason. I don't even see a mention of it, or link on their main page.



> I know several guys that have bought this mill, and they are happy with them. It's a good quality personal/homeowner mill that saws well.



What size engine do they have, the basic 6.5hp Tecumseh, the 9hp Honda, or the 13hp Honda? Any accessories?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 4, 2006)

> Boy, they sure keep that one hidden for some reason. I don't even see a mention of it, or link on their main page.



Hidden?????????????????

You mean you don't see the BIG BUTTON that says "START" on there main page????

START-----> products -----> sawmills -----> Lumberlite 24 -----> specifications.

Seems pretty easy to me..  

For all the prices, go to the "price calculator".

I know guys running the 6.5 hp, but in this case, if it was me i'd go for the Honda choises. The 6.5 hp "will" mill lumber though, and the picture shows a guy i know doing so.

BTW, the pine in the pict. was 30" when he started..

Rob


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 16, 2006)

This forum is a good addition to this site. Great pictures.
Although I have never been much of a saw miller I have milled up a few planks and beams on a recreatonal basis for log homes.
I took this picture in 1994. I rented the woodmizer at 5$/hr. from menonites and I owned the Tree Farmer forwarder. I milled up about 14,000 ft. of White Pine that I logged in Keene Ontario which is near Peterborough.
As I recall it was alot of fun.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Apr 16, 2006)

The timbers were for a 'Piece en Piece', log structure.
John


----------

